# Ttc naturally been trying for 14 months with no luck.



## Deb66 (Dec 28, 2011)

My fiancé and I have been ttc for over a year with no luck. In October 2010 we found out we were pregnant and it was a big surprise bur I started bleeding 3 days after we found out. We have been together for 10 years and have been having unprotected sex for about 6. We weren't ttc and just thought we were lucky but then we had our accident which ended in an early miscarriage and we are now desperate to get pregnant. We think something must be wrong considering we were having sex unprotected for so long with only one accident. Would really like some advice and if anyone else has had a similar situation thank you


----------



## Deb66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ps my fiancé and I are both 26 healthy not overweight only have a few drinks at the weekend and occasional cigarette


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Deb,

I have to agree with you, that if you have had unprotected sex for 6 years and only had one pregnancy then it maybe a good idea to perhaps talk to your Dr just for a bit of advice.  Being young then I presume you are a bit more active in the bedroom then us oldies! Lol. 

Do you use ovulation kits each month, so that you know when you are ovulating?  If not then perhaps use them for a while and then you can get get your GP to get your Partners sperm checked and they can do blood test's to check if you are ovulating.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Deb sorry to hear about your m/c.

Can only agree with what Stacey has said.

I'm 37 and due to age saw my GP after 6 months of ttc naturally for follow up treatment 2 1/2 years ago. I would try the opk's for a few months just to guage if you are ovulating but then book an appt with the GP. Simply because they might suggest using opk (ovulation predictor kits) first so you don't want to waste time. After 6 years I'd expect for you to have fallen more than once irrespective of whether you were actively timing sex around your cycle especially at your age (sorry that's not meant to be patronising its just you have more eggs etc being younger). 

Good luck

xx


----------



## Deb66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you yeah just started using the ovulation sticks. I've had mixed reading but just my first month so I will carry on with it.  I also just bought fertil check online which is a home kit for checking sperm count. Has anyone used this before? It got quite good reviews but it can only detect sperm count not motility or morphology. Thanks again


----------



## Ella101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Debs,

I would definitely get an appointment & chat it over with your doctor, they can do just a couple of tests to check you out initially. 21 blood test for you which proves you're ovulating (which it appears you are seeing as you had a m/c recently). Your partner will just do a sample & it's really important to check motility & morphology as well.
We were in your situation & just thought we were lucky to not have a mishap, then when we started trying to time things correctly & nothing happened we realised there was something wrong.
My Husband has low count/motility, however after taking vitamins for some time now we have just discovered he is up to a normal count & motility which has come as quite a surprise!
If there are any issues though (which there may not be), they would probably only be mild where a few changes can make a huge difference, just best to have as much info as possible.
I recently had an early miscarriage too which came as a huge disappointment, however it is a positive sign in the long run as it shows you can conceive.. 
Like I say definitely have a chat with your doctor in the new year...

Best of luck x


----------

